# Lowrance Fish Finders



## Drhoades (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey, looking for a recommendation between the Lowrance Elite-12 Ti2 and the Lowrance Elite FS 9. The biggest difference I know of are as follows.

Ti2: larger screen with higher resolution (12"), wireless connectivity only, older model being phased out.

FS: Smaller screen with lower resolution (9"), wired ethernet connectivity, newest Elite model. It has some enhanced integrability features in additional to be able to hardwire connect via ethernet, added programmable button, larger database of US inland lakes offered. 

I'm not sure I would even use the hardwire ethernet connection, but it would be nice to have to future proof any gadgets I might add over time. I'm running a Minnkota trolling motor so I won't be using the finder for any trolling features. The only electronics I have on the boat is the fish finder... I mostly fish small rivers and lakes in GA with some intercoastal trips throughout the year. Any electronics guru's out there that can guide me here? Thanks!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Supposedly, the new Elite has upgraded screen compared to the TI series. I was advised by the FMT track guy not to but the TI if wanting to run their FMT chip. I am also contemplating buying the Elite FS 9", and kind of dragging my feet until i see some real life user reports. But really getting tired of using a Garmin handheld with no bottom machine. Help guys!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eightwt said:


> Supposedly, the new Elite has upgraded screen compared to the TI series. I was advised by the FMT track guy not to but the TI if wanting to run their FMT chip. I am also contemplating buying the Elite FS 9", and kind of dragging my feet until i see some real life user reports. But really getting tired of using a Garmin handheld with no bottom machine. Help guys!!!!


Just installed one on a customer’s boat today.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just installed one on a customer’s boat today.
> View attachment 170981
> View attachment 170982
> View attachment 170983


And I like it !


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> And I like it !


Beautiful job, Smack !


----------

